# ATVs for Snaking Logs Out of the Woods



## VTBen (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi all,

I need to get something to snake logs out of the woods at my new place.  I used an old Ford 8n tractor as a kid and would love to get another one of those, but this property only has a really steep trail to get back to the woodlot and I don't think a tractor would work unless it's 4wd (which puts it out of my price range).

So I'm thinking about going with an ATV and possibly one of those log skidder contraptions you can get to pull behind them.  I would be curious to hear any thoughts about whether ATVs work well for this kind of thing and if so if there are brands/models that work well with others.  Since I've only ever done it with a tractor I'm worried about whether or not an ATV would have enough power to do it.  I've never worked with one.

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## BobUrban (Jan 20, 2014)

I fabbed this thing I call the log dog(single log skidder) to mount into the Reese style receiver I made for my quad.  Although it is not a tractor and cannot be compared to the power or weight of a tractor it works well.  The chain and legs are really overkill.  I just notch the log with a DBL wide kerf and set it onto the angle.  Weight holds it in place.  The system is designed to extend beyond the tires and can completely swivel around so the logs follow directly behind the machine. Getting one end up makes the pull much easier and keeps the log clean.  If I can lift it onto the angle the bike can haul it out. Everything in the pics was hauled with the Griz.


----------



## Shmudda (Jan 20, 2014)

I use a ATV exclusively to haul and skid logs. My old reliable is a 1993 Honda 300 FWD.  This machine can't be beat for this type of work. If you are looking into this you want to have a machine with a straight rear axle, you don't want indenpendent suspension as it will sag to much under the tongue weight.  I would highly recommend a Honda 350 to 450 in size. If you get something bigger it will become very hard to handle in the woods.

Let's talk trailers. Skidding is easy but it's not efficient in my opinion. I have been using a 17 cubic foot trailer to haul my wood out since 1993. I purchased this trailer the same year I bought the quad.  I have found its much more efficent to cut, split and load into the trailer to haul it home to stack. The only change I made to the trailer is I put a 2" receiver on the tongue to accept a trailer ball.  This is a must. 

That's been my approach since 1993, and it's been working well for me.

Craig


----------



## VTBen (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks guys.  That's helpful.

Craig, I had the same idea.  My woodlot is only 50 acres so I wouldn't be that far out in the woods when I cut.  Might make sense to at least cut it, or cut and split out in the woods and bring it back in a trailer.

I'm one of those guys who can't use one of those fancy log splitters anyway.  A good old splitting maul is just too good a way to get my exercise in.

Ben


----------



## AroostookDave (Jan 20, 2014)

I use my atv and a heavy duty cart.  Cut the wood up in the woods, throw into the cart, bring up to woodshed area and split and stack.  Been doing this for years.  I have to carry up hill sometimes, 4wd and low range when needed.


----------



## Hills Hoard (Jan 20, 2014)

BobUrban said:


> View attachment 124700
> View attachment 124701
> View attachment 124702
> 
> ...



your lawn in the second pic.!!.......perfection...!!..how do you get those lines....


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 20, 2014)

ATV and a heavy duty cart myself.

Maybe Backwoods Savage will be along though to post some pics of his cart . . . and the dray he built to haul out longer logs.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 20, 2014)

VTBen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need to get something to snake logs out of the woods at my new place.  I used an old Ford 8n tractor as a kid and would love to get another one of those, but this property only has a really steep trail to get back to the woodlot and I don't think a tractor would work unless it's 4wd (which puts it out of my price range).
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum Ben.

The trouble with skidding logs is that dirt gets into the bark. Then you either have to clean the dirt off (and it is hard getting it all off) or else sharpening the chain a lot because dirt just ruins a good saw chain fast. If you can't buck up the wood and haul it out with a trailer, you might consider something like we threw together. It is an old time dray. My cost was about $10 and it works like a charm whether you have snow or are on bare ground. btw, our atv is a Yamaha Grizzly 700.


----------



## BobUrban (Jan 20, 2014)

Nearest neighbors lawn - that is spring before any mowing had been done.  Their son works for a landscape company and pros do that  FAST!  Me...  I get er' done with a 20hp Craftsman tractor and my lines are never that nice.  We live in the woods at the end of a dead end private road.  No one see's my lawn or landscape(that consists of ever growing wood piles)

The pics are from March  -  here is a better perspective from my deck in April


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 20, 2014)

Hills Hoard said:


> your lawn in the second pic.!!.......perfection...!!..how do you get those lines....


 

You talking about this?











Just make alternating passes with the mower, rollers on a Simplicity mower help too.


----------



## gerry100 (Jan 20, 2014)

VTBen-  FYI - even 4wd tractors suck in the woods, I've got a 4wd MF and there's parts of my small lot I just can't get to.

If I were starting fresh an ATV would be the way to go for me.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 21, 2014)

There's a time and place for both tractors and ATVs.

Having used both . . . the 4WD tractor is nice (especially with a winch) if you're hauling out big, tree length stuff to a pile to stack up and cut at a later time. It's hard to beat the brute force . . . and the ability to add attachments to make it even more handy both in the woods and around the house. That said, depending on the terrain, time of year and the wood lot, the tractor can also make a little more of a mess with bigger ruts, more banged up trees (in some cases) and wider twitch trails . . . although an ATV driven hard can also rut things up, bang up trees, etc.

The ATV will limit your load and length of wood and even the best winch cannot compare to a tractor's wood winch. The trade off is you can reduce the impact on the land with fewer, deeper ruts (again depending on the terrain, time of year and how you drive) and narrower twitch trails. The added benefit of an ATV is you can play with it after the work day is done and go for a trail ride . . . whereas the tractor is usually not something you would go for a ride down a trail (although it can be handy for use around the property.)

Honestly, there is a time and place for both. If moving a lot of wood in as short a time is the goal, the tractor is the better choice in my opinion . . . or if you think you would have a lot of use for projects around the property. If minimizing the impact on the land or getting a dual play/work toy, the ATV with a trailer is a good choice as you can thread your way to the tree without having to cut out wider twitch trails.


----------



## triptester (Jan 21, 2014)

I have a small trailer that is used to haul a ATV and haul wood.


----------



## bassJAM (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm curious how steep of a hill you have to climb?  My dad had an 8N too, and I took it up some hairy trails as a young dumb kid, and also got it stuck, and then unstuck in a muddy pond a few times as well!  That tractor will climb, and it's light enough to not sink too bad in the mud either.  Dad eventually "upgraded" to a slightly larger Ford diesel, and while it sips fuel and will pull down a house, the front gets stuck in the mud way easier.

I'd vote for a tractor, it also won't get pushed around as much hauling a trailer full of wood back down a steep hill as an ATV will.  I'm going through the same thought process right now to make life easier for myself on my small 3 acres of woods, and my plan is an older garden tractor with tire chains.  ATV's are fun, and because of that I think people often try to justify them for work when there are better options.  If I had the money, I'd probably jump for a side-by-side over an ATV for firewood duty.


----------



## gerry100 (Jan 21, 2014)

My issue with a tractor ( 4wd or not) is not the hills but uneven terrain, rocks etc , side grades etc.

My tractor is also a pita to turn around in my woods.


----------



## Hills Hoard (Jan 21, 2014)

Firewood Bandit said:


> You talking about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lawn porn! yep, that's the one...Looks magnificent!

The house we bought had renters living there prior to us and the lawn was out of control with thick knee high weeds....its taken me 2 years of hard work mowing etc to get the grass back and under control so I appreciate a nice lawn!...


----------



## VTBen (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks BassJam,

My hill is pretty steep.  I live right on the side of a ridge.  And I'm actually less concerned about going up the hill than I am about getting back down it.  The 8n I had as a kid didn't have much for brakes and taking it down even lesser inclines could get pretty . . . interesting.

I may see about renting a tractor for a weekend in the spring so I can see how it does.

Ben


----------



## VTBen (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies.  They are helpful.  I haven't made any decisions yet but the more I think about it the more I think that an ATV and trailer would work well.  That way I could cut down one tree, buck it up, split it, haul it in and stack it and then go out for the next tree.

And an ATV would probably have more ancillary uses for me than a tractor.

Ben


----------



## richg (Jan 22, 2014)

A friend of mine is a motorcycle/quad/small engine mechanic. He swears by, and will only own, Honda Quads. good enough for me.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 22, 2014)

VTBen said:


> Thanks for all the replies.  They are helpful.  I haven't made any decisions yet but the more I think about it the more I think that an ATV and trailer would work well.  That way I could cut down one tree, buck it up, split it, haul it in and stack it and then go out for the next tree.
> 
> And an ATV would probably have more ancillary uses for me than a tractor.
> 
> Ben



My apology that I forgot yesterday to post a picture of our trailer. Best thing is that it has wide atv tires so that going through mud is not a problem. It does also have a tilt bed so that if you get some heavy rounds, you can roll them into the trailer rather than lifting. Another thing is that even without tilting, it is very low to the ground so no big high lifts to do.


----------



## Bocephous (Jan 22, 2014)

I've been skidding logs out of our woods for several years with an '07 Suzuki Vinson 500.  Solid rear axle, semi-auto trans with high/low range.  Has been absolutely bulletproof. 

I also recently bought an ATV log skidder and am still working out the bugs.  Nothing major; I know it will do what I want it to. 

BWS is correct, dirt will get in the bark and dull the chain quickly.  I kind of negate that by only skidding out 5 or 6 logs a day, buzz them to length, and finish the day by sharpening my chain.  It also keeps me from pummeling my body too much in one day.


----------



## triptester (Jan 22, 2014)

WARNNING DO NOT ATTEMP  This is only to show what a ATV can do if you enjoy trying to destroy things.
A full cord of oak hauled 3 miles.


----------



## bassJAM (Jan 23, 2014)

Bocephous said:


> I've been skidding logs out of our woods for several years with an '07 Suzuki Vinson 500.  Solid rear axle, semi-auto trans with high/low range.  Has been absolutely bulletproof.
> 
> I also recently bought an ATV log skidder and am still working out the bugs.  Nothing major; I know it will do what I want it to.
> 
> BWS is correct, dirt will get in the bark and dull the chain quickly.  I kind of negate that by only skidding out 5 or 6 logs a day, buzz them to length, and finish the day by sharpening my chain.  It also keeps me from pummeling my body too much in one day.



A number of years ago I was close to pulling the trigger on an ATV, it was a Vinson.  It had all the features I wanted and has a great track record.  I'm still planning on getting an older garden tractor for wood hauling / snow removal because there's good ones to be had for less than $500, but if I could convince the fiance after we're married I'd consider a Vinson instead for yard "work".  It'd be MUCH more expensive but it might be an easy sell, I let her ride my dirt bike back in November and she fell in love with it.  An ATV will be much easier for her to control on the trails than being on 2 wheels.  And it'd be more fun for me in the snow/frozen ground then my dirt bike!


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 24, 2014)

Heres my Honda Rincon 650 and my 6x4ish $100 military special. Works great for me, but it has that stupid receiver you have to twist the knob on top to tighten it onto the ball. Taking it off is a small pain, but it works great for the abuse I give it. It has detachable 2' high side boards all the way around that the guy I bought it from made


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 24, 2014)

D8Chumley said:


> View attachment 125223
> 
> 
> Heres my Honda Rincon 650 and my 6x4ish $100 military special. Works great for me, but it has that stupid receiver you have to twist the knob on top to tighten it onto the ball. Taking it off is a small pain, but it works great for the abuse I give it. It has detachable 2' high side boards all the way around that the guy I bought it from made



How do you like your Rincon . . . it's on my short list for my next quad.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 24, 2014)

I like it a lot. Its an 05 had it since 06. Forward and reverse shifter grinds a little but it might just need to be adjusted. Plenty of power and it pushes snow like a beast. I think I'm going to take it for a mani and pedi at the Honda dealer in the Spring. Show it a little love. I dont use it a lot but it gets used hard when I do and it hasn't done me any wrong. I'd buy another one in a heartbeat


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 25, 2014)

I talked to people in the know about which Honda ATV to buy for mostly utility work and very little trail riding. They all said the Rubicon would do better with its 5 speedy tranny and real axle not being the more cushy Independant type.
I ended up getting a 06 Rubicon and have liked it very much. I use a 60" plow on it and a dump trailer.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 25, 2014)

It might be hermancm. Mine has the IRS but it doesn't seem to hamper what I use it for. I only have a 48" plow but I'd like to get a bigger one. I got my 48" from a buddy that went bigger for $100, and a TSC 1 ton winch with the mounting plate I got off eBay and I'm plowing snow for around $250. I had a 7.5' Meyer on my old F250 SD and I miss plowing and being warm but when I bought my current F150 that plow wouldn't work on it, and I wasn't spending 4-5 grand for a plow just to do my driveway. Added bonus, my family members now have to do their own driveways haha! I broke my plow at moms one year and I hadn't done our driveway yet, wife was NOT happy with me. What kind of blade is that and what did you pay for it?


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 25, 2014)

It's a Denali plow. They have them on eBay for $362 shipped from Minnesota for free. It's made well and has more reinforcement ribs than others I've seen. I plow my 800' driveway with it. It's also available in 3 different colors. Search for MotoAlliance seller on eBay.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 25, 2014)

That's about how long my driveway is, and it's blacktop millings. Thanks I'll look into that


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 25, 2014)

Don't think I that I wouldn't want to have the Rincon with it's bigger motor and IRS. But I was guided to the Ruby and it's the first and last ATV I'll ever buy. There's trails all over here and a 90 mile one just down the road but I rarely ride them.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 26, 2014)

When I bought mine it wasn't because it was a Rincon but rather it was a Honda. It was the newest nicest one I saw where I bought it used. Had no idea then it would become what it has but it has all worked out. I don't trail ride mine either as it's my work horse but I had it up the mountains a time or 2 when I first got it


----------



## Quentin2 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a 2005 Suzuki king quad 700.  It's been a very tough and reliable wheeler/tool for me.  I have spent a lot of time on quads of all makes, here's my 2 cents.
Japanese Honda Yamaha Suzuki and Kawasaki the fit and finish and reliability will generally be higher quality than cat and Polaris.

People are down on independent suspension on outdated and old technology, the new IRS are way smoother and comfortable and offer higher ground clearance, it doesn't take much of a rut to high center a straight axle.

Selectible 2wd/4wd with differential lock makes a big difference when encountering very heavy logs and or mud and snow, for this reason Hondas are off my short list.  Honda has a very good reputation for reliability for good reasons, they don't use belts as well.  It doesn't mean a lot to some but the honda rincon is way down on power compared to similar 700, it's actually bested in hp numbers by 500 machines.

I believe the best all around machine taking all things into consideration is the Yamaha grizzly, this quad the king quad and the brute force are somewhat similar.

Also can ams and polaris are typically heavier and depend on more tech for their awd systems to work, generally they have to spin tires first before they engage more traction from other tires.

Sorry for the long winded response but I have a lifelong passion for all atvs


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 26, 2014)

I didn't know that about the Rincon and I don't have the experience of any other ATV so I will have to take your word for it. However it still gets done what I need it to do. Two of my good friends have Yamaha quads and they have the best of everything so its more than likely true. Thanks for the info. Is there anything to be done to a Rincon to help it out? Mine is all stock except for the plow.


----------



## Quentin2 (Jan 26, 2014)

D8Chumley said:


> I didn't know that about the Rincon and I don't have the experience of any other ATV so I will have to take your word for it. However it still gets done what I need it to do. Two of my good friends have Yamaha quads and they have the best of everything so its more than likely true. Thanks for the info. Is there anything to be done to a Rincon to help it out? Mine is all stock except for the plow.


I don't believe anything needs to be done to a honda to help it out, they are great machines.  I was just commenting on my experience and what quads I would buy if and when I buy another.  I've ridden many of gnarly trails and mountains with guys who have had older ranchers and they do great, there backs might be more sore but it gets the job done.  With what I like to do a set of mud tires and a winch is a must and then your ready to tackle most jobs, trails and conditions.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 27, 2014)

Quentin2 said:


> I have a 2005 Suzuki king quad 700.  It's been a very tough and reliable wheeler/tool for me.  I have spent a lot of time on quads of all makes, here's my 2 cents.
> Japanese Honda Yamaha Suzuki and Kawasaki the fit and finish and reliability will generally be higher quality than cat and Polaris.
> 
> People are down on independent suspension on outdated and old technology, the new IRS are way smoother and comfortable and offer higher ground clearance, it doesn't take much of a rut to high center a straight axle.
> ...


When you say the Hondas don't have locking axles do you mean that they're alway limited slip? And would you have true 4x4 if the transmission was in low? And ground clearance is a problem that I have with the Rubicon like you said. I live on a lake and it doesn't take a lot of snow before I can't run the dogs  on account I can't get through.


----------



## Quentin2 (Jan 27, 2014)

hermancm said:


> When you say the Hondas don't have locking axles do you mean that they're alway limited slip? And would you have true 4x4 if the transmission was in low? And ground clearance is a problem that I have with the Rubicon like you said. I live on a lake and it doesn't take a lot of snow before I can't run the dogs  on account I can't get through.


From my experience Hondas do not have a locking front diff.  Some Hondas are full time awd and some are selectable 2wd/4wd.  When they are in 4wd yes it is somewhat of a limited slip so you might have one wheel in front and one wheel in back spinning when you are stuck.  

When you say low trans do you mean 1st gear?  A few of the brands I mentioned before allow you to lock the diff. Which I believe is only the front diff.  This helps a lot when dealing with snow mud and hauling heavy logs in my experience.  

A rubicon is a very capable wheeler if you were to put some mud tires like a itp mudlite and get it one size bigger( if you got 25s go 26). You would gain a little clearance and traverse snow much better.  Stock tires don't do much in snow or mud.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 27, 2014)

When I say low position, the transmission selector has low, drive, neutral and reverse. The transmission is a fluid type similar to most car and truck automatic trannys. There is also a second sector switch with Drive 1 for normal riding, Drive2 for traction control and ESP for shifting through the gears manually. And there is a 4/2 WD selector.

I'll look into the bigger tires but I'd have to see if it would effect the computer. The ECU is pretty integral in the transmission in the Rubicon and the Rincoln. But I'd love to have another inch of clearance.


----------



## Shmudda (Jan 29, 2014)

Herman,

You have a classic hydrostatic transmission in that machine.  One of the smoothest and most reliable ever designed and built. Honda designed their first one back in the 1960's, so they have been around.  Look at all the better tractors and you will find the  same tranny in those.

Let me caution you on heavy ply tires and larger sizes and diameters.  Most ATVs come with a 2 ply tire and this is for a reason.  These tires are like riding on a soft pillow compared to the heavier tires. They will crawl over obsticals and handle much better too, allowing easier steering and delivering more HP to the ground. That's the ultimate goal right there.  When you go up in tire size you lose HP and torque, and you will notice a difference, especially if the machine is used for working and pulling. The only problem with 2 ply tires is they are prone to pinch type damage between wheel and large, very large rocks.  Again, if that isn't your style of riding then you have nothing to worry about.

I have had a Honda Rubicon for years, rode it for recreation and also worked it, so my advice is from pure first hand experience.  Actually, the machine was to big for working in tight woods, I use a little TRX300FWD for that.  

Bigger tires will not bother the computer at all, but again you will lose performance.  See, most people don't work, or ride these machines real hard, so losing some of the performance to larger tires is no big deal.  If you do put larger tires on you must keep the same differential on front vs back. If you don't you will have drive problems because the differentials are designed for the specific tire diameter differential on front vs back.

Good luck,

Craig


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 29, 2014)

Shmudda said:


> Herman,
> 
> You have a classic hydrostatic transmission in that machine.  One of the smoothest and most reliable ever designed and built. Honda designed their first one back in the 1960's, so they have been around.  Look at all the better tractors and you will find the  same tranny in those.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! And I never ride it through bogs or rocks. It's used to plow and work around the area. It only has 600 odd miles on it in 8 years now. Over 100 hours but I can't recall how many exactly.  The machine can pull especially in drive 2 with traction control. I once pulled a UPS diesel which is heavier than their gas trucks that had sunk into my snow melt softened gravel driveway. I had to pull him up hill. I pulled him out and up and he stopped helping half way up and I kept pulling him to the top! Lol! The driver just couldn't believe it! He said that damned thing is a tractor! I'll never forget it.

So, do you know if the axles will ever lock for true 4x4? And I probably won't go with bigger tires. I do run chains on the back tires in the winter. I wander if I should on the front too?


----------



## Quentin2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Shmudda said:


> Herman,
> 
> You have a classic hydrostatic transmission in that machine.  One of the smoothest and most reliable ever designed and built. Honda designed their first one back in the 1960's, so they have been around.  Look at all the better tractors and you will find the  same tranny in those.
> 
> ...



I agree schmudda that you do lose some power turning a heavier tire.  To be clear im not suggesting he get a heavy duty mud bogger tire like a silverback.  ITP mudlite in the AT style or even the XL are a pretty tame and light tire.  Im not following on the pillow riding of the stock tire, these tires will feel as hard or soft as the air pressure you keep in them same as a mudlite.  A big reason ATVs come with cheap 2 ply tires is just that their cheap and it helps keep the cost of the machine low for them and the buyer.  If the goal is to work and plow in snowy conditions and work effective in the summer months a moderately upgraded more aggressive tread pattern will definitely be a upgrade in performance.  I dont have experience with chains, but if you put them on the front like your talking about this might be the best cheaper alternative to keep you working in the winter.

Heres a couple pics of mine up at gunsight mountain, I dont have a pic of my plow set up but I currently have a warn winch and plow.  Ive been using ATVs to plow for about twelve years now, im thinking of buying a teryx4 this spring so the whole fam can pile into one rig.  Nice equipment by the way herman looks like you got it covered nicely.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 30, 2014)

Some random thoughts . . .

One trick with Hondas and their lack of locking differentials and true 4WD . ..  on the Foreman you can apply your brakes to any wheels that are spinning (back or front) and this tends to lock them up and apply some power to them. I've used this technique a few times to get out of a jam.

Tires . . . I have over-sized tires on my ATV now. I only bought them and the rims because they were a good deal (ITPs). One major drawback is that they tend to throw a lot of crap now since they extend past the fenders. If I was to buy new tires it would be the original size . . . but I would definitely want something more aggressive than the OEM tires and with more than just a couple plys. In fact, buying a plug kit and upgrading the tires is something my buddy and I have done relatively quickly with all of our ATVs after experiencing a few punctured two ply tires. And yeah, I suspect it's more about the manufacturer saving money vs. the ride.

TRX300 . . . Perhaps one of the best ATVs for its time. Those things could not be killed. I bought my brother's old TRX300 4WD after he beat on it. Ran it for years. Finally sold it and just about everything on it was shot . . . but you could choke it, kick start it once or twice and the engine would purr.

Great pics Quentin. My brother in law and sister live out your way . . . well Wasilla. . . . they started out with a Ranger . . . now are running a Razor. I forget which mountain we went up when I was visiting a couple years ago . . . it was somewhere in your neck of the woods though. Here are some pics from Pinocle and Eska Falls.


----------



## Quentin2 (Jan 30, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> Some random thoughts . . .
> 
> One trick with Hondas and their lack of locking differentials and true 4WD . ..  on the Foreman you can apply your brakes to any wheels that are spinning (back or front) and this tends to lock them up and apply some power to them. I've used this technique a few times to get out of a jam.
> 
> ...


Your sister and the gang don't mess around, them are some seriously nice wheelers.  Eska falls is out at the coal hills in sutton, not sure of the names of the mountains either.  Pinochle is a very cool trail, good moose hunting.  Gunsight is about twenty miles north of there I believe.  

Nice pics, I guess it's a small world after all.


----------



## SIERRADMAX (Jan 30, 2014)

how about a quadractor?
https://www.google.com/search?q=qua...RJeWuyQHMsYCYBQ&ved=0CCcQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=888


----------



## Quentin2 (Jan 30, 2014)

You could use the radio flyer to haul some wood.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 30, 2014)

Lmao! And in your state too, Quentin


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow! It looks like your not lacking for nice place to ride!


----------



## Quentin2 (Jan 30, 2014)

hermancm said:


> Wow! It looks like your not lacking for nice place to ride!


If I had the time i would try explore every corner of this state.  Now that I'm heating with wood I'm afraid I'll have even less time.


----------



## tjcole50 (Jan 30, 2014)

I too am trying to figure this out. 17 acres of woods to clean up storm damage behind my house. Flat ground no hills rocks to worry about. I cannot decide between a deere x500 series or a honda rancher. Either will be used all season for snow clearing as well. With the x500 I would be getting a blower. I also will be towing a cart for cutting wood to length then bringing up to my building for split/stacking . Is the x500 up to this task if the deck is removed? I would love to have one piece of equines to do all.


----------



## Shmudda (Jan 30, 2014)

hermancm said:


> So, do you know if the axles will ever lock for true 4x4? And I probably won't go with bigger tires. I do run chains on the back tires in the winter. I wander if I should on the front too?



Hondas don't have any locking differential front or back.  They have a true limited split.  Don't be fooled though about a locker.....  I used to ride with a bunch of guys that had machines with lockers and I went everywhere they did, and then some!  It's 
Iike anything else, it's how the machine is ridden, plain and simple!  I knew a few people that put lockers in their Hondas and then removed them after a while.  They said it wasn't worth the bad and hard ride.

Trust me ATVs were and are a passion of mine, there's nothing better then spending a day out on the trail when time permits.  

Craig


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 31, 2014)

Shmudda said:


> Hondas don't have any locking differential front or back.  They have a true limited split.  Don't be fooled though about a locker.....  I used to ride with a bunch of guys that had machines with lockers and I went everywhere they did, and then some!  It's
> Iike anything else, *it's how the machine is ridden, plain and simple*!  I knew a few people that put lockers in their Hondas and then removed them after a while.  They said it wasn't worth the bad and hard ride.
> 
> Trust me ATVs were and are a passion of mine, there's nothing better then spending a day out on the trail when time permits.
> ...


 
Reminds me of a ride I was on a couple of years ago.

One guy had a brand spanking new 700cc . . .  or maybe it was even larger . . . Polaris Sportsman . . . his girlfriend's kid had a beat up 2WD Honda Recon I think . . . maybe 250 cc.

Anyways we got into this hellaciously muddy and water area. There were a few places were that larger machine (which generally did pretty well) would get stuck and the kid would just drive around him . . . it was so light that he was literally bouncing and floating through the mud hole . . . would hit the bottom of the puddle, get traction and move forward and then it would bounce/float and then hit the bottom again. Quite funny to see the kid literally driving circles around the bigger machine.


----------



## Shmudda (Jan 31, 2014)

Jake,

I've ridden with young bucks like that and its a blast watching them tackle any and all challenges!  Thats the beauty of riding in a group, you get so many different machines you can actually see which ones go and which ones don't.  Many of the "no goes" I have seen are Polaris machines.  Many people love them for mudding, but they just don't hold up to the abuse.

In the picture below I am on the machine trying to get it out of the hole.  The other two machines, one Honda and the other an Artic Cat both had lockers......go figure!!

I've since gotten older and wiser!!  

Craig


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 31, 2014)

Shmudda said:


> Jake,
> 
> I've ridden with young bucks like that and its a blast watching them tackle any and all challenges!  Thats the beauty of riding in a group, you get so many different machines you can actually see which ones go and which ones don't.  Many of the "no goes" I have seen are Polaris machines.  Many people love them for mudding, but they just don't hold up to the abuse.
> 
> ...


You forgot to tell us what you are riding?


----------



## Shmudda (Jan 31, 2014)

hermancm said:


> You forgot to tell us what you are riding?



I had a 2001 Honda Rubicon.  At one time it had a 2" lift kit, 3000 lb Warn Winch and 26" IPT Mud Lites.  That combo there was a rough riding machine.  My buddies called it "Sherman" because it would be the first one in the mud and the last one out!

Many good times, and the best thing was.....the machine never once in over 4000 hard miles broke down on me!

That machine made many trips to Hatfield McCoy trails in West Virginia for a week at a time, and always brought me and itself home in one piece.

Craig


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 31, 2014)

Honda invented the ATC as they called it some time ago. I'm from Minnesota and Cats and Polaris are institutions there but I wanted reliable no frills so I chose a Honda. It's hard starting in our cold winters but I have it figured out now with a battery maintainer, hotter plug, priming the carb and I just ordered a heater pad for the engine. It's damned cold up here so it's just understood!


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 1, 2014)

Shmudda said:


> Jake,
> 
> I've ridden with young bucks like that and its a blast watching them tackle any and all challenges!  Thats the beauty of riding in a group, you get so many different machines you can actually see which ones go and which ones don't.  Many of the "no goes" I have seen are Polaris machines.  Many people love them for mudding, but they just don't hold up to the abuse.
> . . .
> ...



That's been my experience as well . . . even had a buddy who we would razz about his Polaris . . . and he would give it right back . . . until the day he sold it and then he admitted that he was disappointed with the reliability issues. He did ride it hard though.

Lots of Polaris ATVs in my neck of the woods . . . mostly because of the price point, plush ride (they really are one of the most comfortable riding ATVs) and the local shop only sells Polaris ATVs.

One other thing I will say though . . . OK, two things . . . the reliability has come up quite a bit since Polaris ATVs early days and Polaris is often at the forefront of newer tech and innovations which Honda has always been reluctant or slow to adopt (i.e. IRS, power steering, side by sides, disc brakes, etc.)


----------

